
Enable Slow Mode for Slack - kulesh
https://slo.chat/?source=hackernews
======
codingdave
The teams I work with are fairly good about not over-doing Slack. They respond
when it works for them, and nobody has expectations of real-time discussions.

And yet, if we have a server go down, or some other such event, we normally
first hear about it from the support team, who gives a heads-up in a channel
shared with dev and ops, and whomever is free jumps on it, and we get the
problem at least narrowed down to a cause and people acting on it within
minutes...

And 10-15 minutes later, when the rest of us also look at the channel, the
problem already has someone acting on it, and often it is already resolved.

In short, I see no reason to slow people down artificially.

~~~
derrick_jensen
I'd imagine this is for non work based chats in a Slack

